# Grey's Anatomy Season 15 - [Spoilers]



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I am happy to see Meredith coming alive again. I am also happy to see Dr. Atticus Lincoln. This could be interesting!

And Alex Karev is Chief of Surgery?!? Oh my!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

This show is such comfort food LOL.
I am also happy with the new cast additions.
But I swear to God - any plot line with Owen and his love interests is immediately skippable.
I will be quite happy the day Amelia Shepard leaves the cast.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I will be quite happy the day Amelia Shepard leaves the cast.


I was just saying to my wife yesterday that she is a very lucky actress. Amelia is the only character to survive the cancellation of Private Practice. Heck, even Addison got the axe.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was very happy to see that the kiss between Mer and Deluca was a dream. I thought it probably was, but really never know on this show. 

Bailey stole Jo and the fellowship idea from Mer, that's annoying. I like Jo and Mer working together and I'm not a fan of Bailey. Alex as interim chief should be entertaining. 

I wonder how much Richard will screw with Alex? He's done it before when Alex has something Richard wants (surgeries), and Richard wanted the chief position back. 

Glad the show is back. I still enjoy it even after all of these years!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> This show is such comfort food LOL.
> I am also happy with the new cast additions.
> But I swear to God - any plot line with Owen and his love interests is immediately skippable.
> I will be quite happy the day Amelia Shepard leaves the cast.


I hate Owen. I've always hated the character and really hated him with Yang. I was hoping he'd stay in Germany with Teddy. I'm not a fan of Amelia either, but she's not nearly as annoying as she used to be. I like Teddy but I'd rather the drama with her center around Teddy vs Maggie for the head of cardio rather than the inevitable love triangle.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't particularly care for Teddy the character, but I do like the actress. Have since Third Watch.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I hate Owen. I've always hated the character and really hated him with Yang. I was hoping he'd stay in Germany with Teddy. I'm not a fan of Amelia either, but she's not nearly as annoying as she used to be. I like Teddy but I'd rather the drama with her center around Teddy vs Maggie for the head of cardio rather than the inevitable love triangle.


I'm glad it's not just me. I have never liked Owen, either.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

My wife and I thought the whole opener was pretty much over the top and acting took a noticeable drop in quality. She is pushing me to drop the season pass and we have watched it since season 1. Broadcast is becoming such a wasteland.

Regarding Owen - whats up with his teeth? Its like they are miniature or he can't smile properly.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ugh, I hate Maggie. I so wish they hadn't killed off Lexie so that Mer would have had a sister and they wouldn't have needed to bring in Maggie. I can't believe she's whining about doctor-patient confidentiality. And then she goes and breaks confidentiality and tells Mer about Teddy. Ugh, Maggie is such an whiny idiot and extremely annoying. I hope Jackson dumps her when he gets back from his retreat. Make Teddy head of cardio again and pair her up with Jackson, or Lincoln, anyone but Owen.

I'm really liking Jo and Alex the past couple of seasons. I didn't really care much for Jo when she and Alex first started dating. She was pretty whiny then. They've made her a lot more likable and entertaining. Lincoln knows Jo from when she was Brooke so that should bring some drama to the happily married couple!

Glasses and Hell are still interns aren't they? Is Deluca an intern, too, or is he longer in the program than them. Who is the other female intern, the one who worked with Alex on the bleb guy? I cannot remember her name. Anyhoo, the interns are ok for a bit of comic relief, but I"m glad they aren't focusing much on them. And what about the guy that got fired for lying about eating the pot cookies who Bailey had to rehire and Karev fired again.  Is he really gone this time?


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

And so it begins with Meredith and Lincoln - with a haircut.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Meredith, Lincoln, and DeLuca. Triangle time!

The cameos for the Day of the Dead episode were a nice touch. I wonder how much was done with live-in-person cameos and how much with old footage. I hope an actor gets paid even if they appear in old footage.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

The cameos did make me realize how many people they have killed off ! Was Denny Duquette there? I might have missed him.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> The cameos did make me realize how many people they have killed off ! Was Denny Duquette there? I might have missed him.


Only doctors I think and everything appeared to be CGI inserts some worse than others.

Let's see George, Lexi, MacDreamy, MacSteamy, and Ellis Grey. I don't think any of the interns were shown.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Don’t forget the puppy dog!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

ScubaCat said:


> Don't forget the puppy dog!


Doc the dog.

They stuck to the people closest to Meredith who died. That wouldn't include Denny or the bomb disposal guy who got blown up.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I realize this is a soap opera so you can't go straight to "happily ever after". There has to be some back and forth, maybe this, maybe that, but please not DeLuca. He's a nice enough character but just no.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I used to watch the show regularly, but then strayed. Coming back: boy, they seem to be having lots of sex, every which way. HR probably should be getting involved.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I can't quite get passed DeLuca being the bad guy to Karev (last season? the season before?) - the rehabilitation of his character isn't working for me. If he does hook up with Meredith - - - I predict that will not end well.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> I can't quite get passed DeLuca being the bad guy to Karev (last season? the season before?) - the rehabilitation of his character isn't working for me. If he does hook up with Meredith - - - I predict that will not end well.


I wouldn't say he was the bad guy to Karev? Karev beat the crap out of him for something he didn't even do... there was nothing to rehabilitate him from!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

They need to cast a new McDreamy and McSteamy. Neither Link nor DeLuca is a McDreamy and they certainly aren't McSteamy. Both are nice enough guys and ok as secondary characters, but they aren't Mc worthy.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> They need to cast a new McDreamy and McSteamy. Neither Link nor DeLuca is a McDreamy and they certainly aren't McSteamy. Both are nice enough guys and ok as secondary characters, but they aren't Mc worthy.


DeLuca could be, maybe, a little, but not Linc. I didn't like him when I first saw him on the OC, and I don't like him here. Something about him is just unattractive to me. I think it's his hair... maybe he'll look better now that they chopped it off.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

laria said:


> DeLuca could be, maybe, a little, but not Linc. I didn't like him when I first saw him on the OC, and I don't like him here. Something about him is just unattractive to me. I think it's his hair... maybe he'll look better now that they chopped it off.


I didn't watch the OC, but saw him on Nashville. Felt pretty meh about him there (same as here). Don't hate him and don't love him. He's ok as Jo's friend, but not a love interest for Mer.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

If it has to be DeLuca or Linc, I'm 100% for Linc. But even better would be if Mer considers settling for either DeLuca or Linc then just in the nick of time McDreamy 2.0 shows up.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I liked the character on Nashville, and like Linc here.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

jay_man2 said:


> I liked the character on Nashville, and like Linc here.


His character is fine. That isn't what being a McDreamy or a McSteamy is about.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Finally! Grey's Anatomy returns on Thursday. I hate these long breaks.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Better than a rpeat every other week like the old days. 22 episodes spread over 8 months cause a lot of dead weeks. Best to lump them together IMHO.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Underwhelming episode... I don't know how much more gas is left in the tank on this show...

I keep watching...and I'll likely keep watching... I have too much time invested in these characters, and I want to continue to watch how the writers continue to evolve them... But it is getting a little painful to watch...

The writing and the acting seems to have gotten worse...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> Underwhelming episode... I don't know how much more gas is left in the tank on this show...
> 
> I keep watching...and I'll likely keep watching... I have too much time invested in these characters, and I want to continue to watch how the writers continue to evolve them... But it is getting a little painful to watch...
> 
> The writing and the acting seems to have gotten worse...


I agree it was kind of embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

It's Grey's Anatomy. It is what it is. I enjoyed it as always.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Meredith: “This isn’t the Turdis”.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I have to admit, that was not one of the better episodes.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

OK... Just watched the latest episode, and I have to say that I was pleased... It wasn't perfect... But it was better than the last episode where I had a large amount of "second hand embarrassment" for the cast...

Also, I thought I had a complete read on how the episode was going to end, and they surprised me!!! I know this is a thread that allows spoilers, but just in case you are reading this ahead of watching the latest episode...



Spoiler



I honestly thought that Catherine Avery was going to die in surgery.

All the pre-surgery talk with Jackson that she planned her party and that she "plans everything"...I felt certain that she also planned her funeral, and that they would discover her plans after her death.

Plus all the pomp and circumstance with the pre-surgery party like atmosphere, and her song playing loudly... It felt like a total set up...they were celebrating her life right before they would take it!

I was wrong!!! Good for them...they fooled me!

I would have easily been willing to bet medium sums of money that she would be dead before the end of the episode!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

MikeekiM said:


> OK... Just watched the latest episode, and I have to say that I was pleased... It wasn't perfect... But it was better than the last episode where I had a large amount of "second hand embarrassment" for the cast...
> 
> Also, I thought I had a complete read on how the episode was going to end, and they surprised me!!! I know this is a thread that allows spoilers, but just in case you are reading this ahead of watching the latest episode...
> 
> ...


Well they did


Spoiler



leave her with some inoperable (for now) cancer such that by the end of season it could return


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Well they did
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


True... But...



Spoiler



with the end of the episode they decided to go with, they could have saved the whole "celebration of life" to a future episode...closer to her death...



Honestly, I was just pleasantly surprised that "they got me!"...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I was highly confused with this week's episode starting at Christmas time. 
Which maybe was the point. They sure wrapped up a whole lotta couple drama.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ugh, I hate Mer with DeLuca. Not a fan a Link, either. She has zero chemistry with either of them. I really liked her with the guy who left with Owen's sister (Riggs?) I like Teddy with brain surgeon guy.

I thought it was pretty funny that Glasses now has contacts.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> *I was highly confused with this week's episode starting at Christmas time. *
> Which maybe was the point. They sure wrapped up a whole lotta couple drama.


I went back to my TiVo Guide, thinking that this was a repeat. And even when the Guide showed that this was a new episode, I wasn't sure if it was correct.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Ugh, I hate Mer with DeLuca. Not a fan a Link, either. She has zero chemistry with either of them. I really liked her with the guy who left with Owen's sister (Riggs?) I like Teddy with brain surgeon guy.


DeLuca's originally romance storyline was with Maggie. Isn't being with Meredith against sister code or something?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I like Teddy with brain surgeon guy.


I don't. It is like they are creating a love interest because he's the only semi-regular male character not already involved in one. I could never in a million years see Teddy going for him.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I don't. It is like they are creating a love interest because he's the only semi-regular male character not already involved in one. I could never in a million years see Teddy going for him.


I don't know that I would consider any of the roles I've seen Greg Germann perform as even approaching "semi-regular."


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Shakhari said:


> DeLuca's originally romance storyline was with Maggie. Isn't being with Meredith against sister code or something?


Maggie gave Mer her blessing when DeLuca first started showing an interest Mer (I think I remember that scene and didn't dream it.)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> I don't. It is like they are creating a love interest because he's the only semi-regular male character not already involved in one. I could never in a million years see Teddy going for him.


I think he's so much better than Owen. She seems to be having fun with him. Like she had fun with the guy she married to give him insurance coverage. Maybe she'll eventually fall for him, but I like seeing her having fun with anyone rather than mooning over stupid Owen.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think he's so much better than Owen. She seems to be having fun with him. Like she had fun with the guy she married to give him insurance coverage. Maybe she'll eventually fall for him, but I like seeing her having fun with anyone rather than mooning over stupid Owen.


Henry! 

I hate Owen. He is one of, if not the most, annoying characters on the show.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

And when exactly did the writers decide to make Merideth a hawtie? Two twenty-somethings going after her? Really?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> And when exactly did the writers decide to make Merideth a hawtie? Two twenty-somethings going after her? Really?


They're probably 30-somethings, or just about there. DeLuca is a second year resident, so... people normally graduate around 22-23, 4 years of medical school puts him at 26-27, a year of internship and he's in his second year of residency puts him at 29-30. Link supposedly went to school with Jo although we don't know if they were in the same class (he could have been older), and Jo is a fellow following 5 years of residency and a year of internship, so that would make her about 33-34.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

laria said:


> They're probably 30-somethings, or just about there. DeLuca is a second year resident, so... people normally graduate around 22-23, 4 years of medical school puts him at 26-27, a year of internship and he's in his second year of residency puts him at 29-30. Link supposedly went to school with Jo although we don't know if they were in the same class (he could have been older), and Jo is a fellow following 5 years of residency and a year of internship, so that would make her about 33-34.


That works ok with the actors real ages as well. DeLuca is 29. Link is 38. (Actors ages)


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> And when exactly did the writers decide to make Merideth a hawtie? Two twenty-somethings going after her? Really?


Despite Ellen Pompeo's real age, Meredith is only in her mid to late 30s. She spent 5 years as an intern/resident, plus another 5 years as an attending while Jo and her class completed their internships/residencies. That's only 10 years on the show from whatever age she graduated from Dartmouth, spread over 14-15 seasons.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

It's been a rough ten years though...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Not to mention she was an intern when she started dating her former husband and he was an attending and head of the neuro department... the age gap between fictional her and DeLuca is probably less than it was between her and Derek.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I have to admit, they have really turned DeLuca's character around for me. He was so annoying when he was dating Maggie and getting the crap beat out of him by Alex and dating his old GF who moved off to Europe or wherever. Now I don't mind him.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm fine with DeLuca as a character but he just does not belong with Meredith (IMO). There is zero chemistry there.

I hate how she stood up Linc. That was just mean.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Sometimes you just have to make a decision even if it hurts somebody. Its quick and over. In her case it was a spur of the moment date to him. He is also new this year so there is not a lot of history just pretty chemistry. They are are trying to throw in aw shucks isn't he nice stuff but that feels manipulated and he could actually turn into one of those stalker glenn close types for the season finale the way they are introducing him.

The Italian seems more real.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Shakhari said:


> Despite Ellen Pompeo's real age, Meredith is only in her mid to late 30s. She spent 5 years as an intern/resident, plus another 5 years as an attending while Jo and her class completed their internships/residencies. That's only 10 years on the show from whatever age she graduated from Dartmouth, spread over 14-15 seasons.





laria said:


> Not to mention she was an intern when she started dating her former husband and he was an attending and head of the neuro department... the age gap between fictional her and DeLuca is probably less than it was between her and Derek.


Very interesting!

I perceived that she was much older...and I perceived that Linc and DeLuca were much younger...


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

As Indy says, "It's not the years, it's the mileage".


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

laria said:


> Henry!
> 
> I hate Owen. He is one of, if not the most, annoying characters on the show.


Yes, Henry, thank you! He and Teddy really fell in love after they got married and I liked them together. Sucked when they killed him off. And yes, I hate Owen, too. Always have for when they first paired him with Cristina.



laria said:


> I have to admit, they have really turned DeLuca's character around for me. He was so annoying when he was dating Maggie and getting the crap beat out of him by Alex and dating his old GF who moved off to Europe or wherever. Now I don't mind him.


I think he was annoying with Maggie because she was so annoying. I'm ok with his character but...



ScubaCat said:


> I'm fine with DeLuca as a character but he just does not belong with Meredith (IMO). There is zero chemistry there.
> 
> I hate how she stood up Linc. That was just mean.


This exactly, no chemistry with Meredith.

Meredith and Rigss had great chemistry so they could find someone else to be the post McDreamy and McSteamy (who had great chemistry with every woman on the show!) hottie that can light up the screen with her, but it's not DeLuca. I don't think it was Linc either, but looking like we won't get to see.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

MikeekiM said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> I perceived that she was much older...and I perceived that Linc and DeLuca were much younger...


You perceive she's older because she is going to be 50 this year.  She by NO means looks "old", but it's starting to become more obvious that she's like 10 years older than her character is supposed to be. Like someone else said, DeLuca's actually the right age in real life for his character and Link is probably only up to 5 years older in real life than his character. I was actually surprised that Chris Carmack (Link) is 38 when I looked him up... he has a very young face.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Meredith and Rigss had great chemistry...


Yes, the Meredith/Riggs courtship was very believable to me...


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Camilla Luddington is 35, so she and Jo are pretty much the same age as well.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

You know, the veterinarian could come back. Even he had a little chemistry with Meredith. Or the army doctor could reappear. He said he would come back when she was ready. [Can you tell I've been re-watching old episodes?]

But as I said before, I think all these 'no chemistry' match-ups are just the lead in for when McDreamy 2.0 appears so that the contrast with the real thing will be significant.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

ScubaCat said:


> You know, the veterinarian could come back. Even he had a little chemistry with Meredith.


He's too busy saving Los Angeles from terrorists. 



> Or the army doctor could reappear. He said he would come back when she was ready. [Can you tell I've been re-watching old episodes?]


I forgot about him! He was handsome, I liked him.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

ScubaCat said:


> You know, the veterinarian could come back. Even he had a little chemistry with Meredith. Or the army doctor could reappear. He said he would come back when she was ready. [Can you tell I've been re-watching old episodes?]
> 
> But as I said before, I think all these 'no chemistry' match-ups are just the lead in for when McDreamy 2.0 appears so that the contrast with the real thing will be significant.


I loved the Vet (and I hate NCIS LA)! I don't remember the army doctor. Any idea what season and/or episode? I did a rewatch not long ago but army doctor isn't ringing a bell.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Warning! Season 12 spoilers below! 

Major Wil Thorpe was introduced in season 12/episode 13 (“All Eyez on Me”) where the Grey-Sloan surgical team traveled to a military base to operate on a soldier with cancer on one side of his pelvis. Callie came up with a surgery to remove the cancerous side of the pelvis which left the guy with one leg attached directly below his spine.

Will appeared briefly in the next three episodes until Meredith agreed to go out with him (her first real date since Derek died). He spent the night but Meredith panicked the next morning and screamed at him to get out. Later they made up but Meredith told him she wasn’t ready for a relationship. His last words to her were “I’ll be waiting until you are ready ‘cause I’m pretty sure you are worth waiting for”.

Does that ring a bell?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep, now I remember him, thanks! They were great together.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

So in this weeks episode I was pretty sure that was the first time that Bokhee had any dialogue so I looked it up and found I was wrong. She has had a few lines before such as "Yes doctor". I found out that she is a real scrub nurse who still works in an OR. I wonder if she is also on the payroll as a subject matter expert.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

ScubaCat said:


> So in this weeks episode I was pretty sure that was the first time that Bokhee had any dialogue so I looked it up and found I was wrong. She has had a few lines before such as "Yes doctor". I found out that she is a real scrub nurse who still works in an OR. I wonder if she is also on the payroll as a subject matter expert.


I meant to look that up, too and forgot. Thanks!

I still hate Owen but I've stopped hating and almost like Amelia since they removed her brain tumor.

When are they going to get some interesting interns? The 3 they have are a snooze fest. Glasses, Hell and I don't even know the thrid one's name (Avery kept saying Face to her this ep so she'd stop making faces at the gross stuff) all annoy me.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Character names: "Face" is Dahlia Qadri. Jackson was calling her by her last name. "Glasses" is Levi Schmitt. His boyfriend is Vikram Roy [Correction: Nico Kim]. "Hellmouth" is Taryn Helm.

I would have agreed with you at first but they are slowly starting to grow on me.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

The fourth one is Parker.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh yes - Casey Parker (the intrepid computer hacker/intern who saved the day).


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

> "Glasses" is Levi Schmitt. His boyfriend is Vikram Roy.


Isn't his boyfriend named Nico? Roy was the one who got fired twice.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Shakhari said:


> Isn't his boyfriend named Nico? Roy was the one who got fired twice.


Yes. Thank you Shakhari. Nico Kim is correct. After 15 seasons there are so many characters to sort through.

It was nice to see Jennifer Grey show up as Betty's mom.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Shakhari said:


> The fourth one is Parker.


I forget that he's an intern. He's not annoying like the others. He needs more screen time. I like him!



ScubaCat said:


> Oh yes - Casey Parker (the intrepid computer hacker/intern who saved the day).


That was a good storyline. I'm lukewarm when it comes to Bailey, but that was entertaining and they worked well together.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Did y'all know about B-Team?

Grey's Anatomy Has a New Spinoff You Can Watch Right Now​
Interesting! There are six very short clips (4 or 5 minutes each) directed by Sarah Drew (aka: April Kepner) which star the new interns and include members of the regular cast.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Bailey bought a Vitamix.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Wait, I thought Casey Parker wasn't supposed to touch a computer.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

"Silent All These Years," S15E19, 3-28-19:

Thoughts?


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

The hallway scene was a tear-jerker, that's for sure. I liked the father-son talk, well done. I didn't get anything from the cafe/coffee shop drama, just felt no good come come from it for either person, daughter sandbagging and judging her mom. I sort of expected mom to ask daughter if she though daughter's abortion solution should have been used for her, but no. Also quite surprised about the rape kit routine: Is it really so dramatic and drawn out? Seems odd to me, "it's the law, we ask permission for every probe" Really?

Overall, I liked the ep, no surgeon on surgeon drama.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

Interesting episode. Compelling performance by the woman patient who had been raped. 

One backstory I’ve just never fully bought is Jo as a foster kid from infancy. Am I really supposed to believe a white infant with no physical or other disabilities couldn’t be adopted into a family that wanted her?

I, too, was waiting for her birth mom to counter Jo’s story of aborting her six week old baby with something to the effect of “yeah, I seriously considered doing the same thing, but in the end, I couldn’t”.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So Jo, like Olivia Benson on "L&O: SVU," is a child of rape. Abandoned at birth. Grew up in the foster system. Married an abusive man and decided to abort her baby with him. Ended up living in her car. Yet somehow managed to get through medical school and become a very high-functioning physician with considerable empathy and fire in the belly, and happily married to Alex. Does anyone else raise an eyebrow at that storyline, or is it just me?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> So Jo, like Olivia Benson on "L&O: SVU," is a child of rape. Abandoned at birth. Grew up in the foster system. Married an abusive man and decided to abort her baby with him. Ended up living in her car. Yet somehow managed to get through medical school and become a very high-functioning physician with considerable empathy and fire in the belly, and happily married to Alex. Does anyone else raise an eyebrow at that storyline, or is it just me?


Maybe just some of you. I buy the fact that she has demons and once she found out her mother is well off was angry she was ignored. Finding out your a child of rape and not wanted is a pretty strong rejection of your sense of being.
If you go back and look at her Greys story she was not always that high functioning and happy.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

zalusky said:


> If you go back and look at her Greys story she was not always that high functioning and happy.


Valid point. She did and still does have some demons. I've forgotten her early storylines. It's hard to remember how young and unsure Meredith and Alex used to be.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought this episode was absolutely gut-wrenching and incredibly moving.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Regarding the scene where the women lined the hallway (I don't really consider this a spoiler, but am erring on the safe side since it's from 'outside' the episode):

Showrunner Krista Vernoff, director Debbie Allen and writer Elisabeth R. Finch spoke with _Entertainment Weekly_ about the episode...



Spoiler



... revealing that many of the women lining the hallway in that emotional scene were not members of the cast, but rather real women who wanted to be involved in the groundbreaking episode. "We started having people come up and ask if they could be in that scene," Vernoff said. "The women in that hallway are almost all the women on the writing staff. Many of the women are on the crew, or they are assistants at Shondaland, or they are women who work at ABC. I think there were more than 100 women."



Above is from this article on the eposode:
Grey's Anatomy's Groundbreaking Episode Shows What Happens During a Rape Kit Exam


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

dbranco said:


> Regarding the scene where the women lined the hallway (I don't really consider this a spoiler, but am erring on the safe side since it's from 'outside' the episode):
> 
> Showrunner Krista Vernoff, director Debbie Allen and writer Elisabeth R. Finch spoke with _Entertainment Weekly_ about the episode...
> 
> ...


Although its not violence persay there is a parallel to hospital staff lining the hallway. I watched a video about a hospital in Idaho where people line the hallway whenever the deceased donor is going in to have their organs donated to save lives.
Hospital staff line hallways in 'Walk of Respect' for organ donor


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

dbranco said:


> Regarding the scene where the women lined the hallway (I don't really consider this a spoiler, but am erring on the safe side since it's from 'outside' the episode)


This was one of the scenes that had me sobbing.

This entire episode was just so powerful.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> This was one of the scenes that had me sobbing.
> 
> This entire episode was just so powerful.


Same here. One if the best episodes of the entire series, IMHO.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

zalusky said:


> Although its not violence persay there is a parallel to hospital staff lining the hallway. I watched a video about a hospital in Idaho where people line the hallway whenever the deceased donor is going in to have their organs donated to save lives.
> Hospital staff line hallways in 'Walk of Respect' for organ donor


A touching salute. Thank you for calling it out.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

zalusky said:


> Although its not violence persay there is a parallel to hospital staff lining the hallway. I watched a video about a hospital in Idaho where people line the hallway whenever the deceased donor is going in to have their organs donated to save lives.
> Hospital staff line hallways in 'Walk of Respect' for organ donor


I seem to remember this being done on another show recently. I want to say "The Resident" or possibly "The Good Doctor."


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

The Spud said:


> I seem to remember this being done on another show recently. I want to say "The Resident" or possibly "The Good Doctor."


I remember it, too, but not which show it was on. Very recently. My memory sux.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Howie said:


> I remember it, too, but not which show it was on. Very recently. My memory sux.


New Amsterdam?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

dbranco said:


> New Amsterdam?


It's very possible. I watch that show.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> Did y'all know about B-Team?
> 
> Grey's Anatomy Has a New Spinoff You Can Watch Right Now​
> Interesting! There are six very short clips (4 or 5 minutes each) directed by Sarah Drew (aka: April Kepner) which star the new interns and include members of the regular cast.


At less then 2 minutes per episode, I would hardly call these clips a "new spinoff"... They feel more like the short bonus "unaired" footage from Survivor...

Watched 5 of the 6 mini-episodes... Interesting... With only 1+ minutes of content, there's not a lot that can happen, but it was still reasonably entertaining... Not sure why Hulu only had episodes 2 through 6. I guess I should see if I can find episode #1 on YouTube...


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow... I just caught up and watched the latest episode...

So today's Grey's Anatomy can still be an Emmy contender after all!!! Bravo... I didn't know they had an episode like this in them... Geez I wish they focused on making more quality episodes like this... It saddens me to think about all of the embarrassingly bad episodes that we've had to endure the last few seasons...

This episode was fantastic... Well done!


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

So Season 15 ends with Maggie standing in the middle of a fog-shrouded mountain road. I like Maggie. I really do. But after an hour of her whining about camping, I would be okay if she was hit by a truck.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

MikeekiM said:


> So today's Grey's Anatomy can still be an Emmy contender after all!!! Bravo... I didn't know they had an episode like this in them... Geez I wish they focused on making more quality episodes like this...


Which episode are you referring to?



ScubaCat said:


> So Season 15 ends with Maggie standing in the middle of a fog-shrouded mountain road. I like Maggie. I really do. But after an hour of her whining about camping, I would be okay if she was hit by a truck.


Me too.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Which episode are you referring to?


I believe it is S15E19 - Silent All These Years (OAD: 3/28/2019)


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Just an FYI for Grey's Anatomy fans - The FYI network will show a marathon starting with season 1 of Grey's Anatomy on the next two Mondays. On Monday 9/2/19 they will show all of season 1 and part of season 2. On 9/9/19 they show the rest of season 2. I don't know if they will continue after that but I'm going to take the opportunity to load up my DVR with the early shows. :thumbsup:


----------

